
Pinterest's Perfect Response to Misinformation - pulisse
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/caseynewton/issues/pinterest-s-perfect-response-to-misinformation-161790
======
Qub3d
I don't see this as "perfect". Far from it, in fact. The whole problem that
Pinterest is trying to solve is a thing that they and other social networks
have _created_ in the first place.

The problem, from what I can tell, comes from filter bubbles[0]. By following
the yellow brick road of INCREASE USER RETENTION, we've seen greedy algorithms
built that don't care _what_ content people view as long as they keep viewing
it.

I would like to believe that if these filters were toned down or turned off, a
wider source of topics would come in for a search, and maybe this more varied
information diet would nip some of these problematic echo-chambers in the bud.
Then again, maybe this is something that, once created, can't just disappear
again...

\---

On a side-note, I'd like to remind everyone that Pinterest is a garbage site
that lives off of hijacking search results, and them blackhole-ing results due
to unwelcome content is a huge irony[1].

\---

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble)

[1]: look at all the angry reddit posts -->
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pinterest+ruined+google+imag...](https://www.google.com/search?q=pinterest+ruined+google+image+search+site:www.reddit.com)

